# In need of a favour.



## MAS4T0

Hi,

I'm wanting to purchase a couple of vintage carving forks and a knife (Tojiro DP boner) but in each case the store/ seller is only willing to ship within the US.

I feel bad asking as I know that I would be putting someone out, but I would greatly appreciate it if someone based in the CONUS would be willing to receive the items and then forward them on to the UK. I would obviously pay for any and all postage and packing costs, so you wouldn't be out of pocket.

If anyone would be willing, please let me know and I apologise in advance if this was posted in the wrong part of the forum.

Best Regards,
Mark


----------



## MAS4T0

Knyfeknerd has very kindly offered to help.

Thank you Knyfeknerd! :thumbsup:


----------

